# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  snake has a small cut on belly

## snake2615

so i took out my new pastel ball to mist under her hide and upon looking at her belly and seeing it was pink (going into shed i know) i looked at more and more of her and saw a small cut on her belly not to deep and pretty small may be about the size of Lincolns head on the penny from left to right and was wondering if i should buy something to put on it or just let her be and keep watch of it ?

----------


## snakesRkewl

Pics?

I know people spray their snakes cages...but in the hide?

----------


## ed4281

neosporin with out the pain killer added, it should get better in a shed or 2, look closely around your habitat and eliminate any possibilities that could have done it or a rodent may have scratched the snake as well

----------


## snake2615

i will try but shes going into shed and is not being to cooperative give me like 10 min

----------


## snake2615

here you go its very small i almost could not get a pic where you can see it so 


if you move you head right you can kinda see it

----------


## ed4281

I think that may be the belly button ( sankes do have them ) can you see exposed flesh in the scratch

----------


## snake2615

no i did not see any flesh and it is at what i would call belly button area

----------


## ed4281

I would bet its just the belly button just looked at my snake and his looks like that too hopefully some more experienced people will chime in but I am pretty sure thats what that is

----------


## Jsh

Perfectly normal, thats where the little girl absorbed her first meal while still in the egg. It will get harder to see as she gets older but will still be slightly visible.

----------


## MarkS

Yes, that is where the umbilical cord was attached to the snake from the yolk, IE: the belly button.

----------

_ed4281_ (07-29-2010)

----------


## snake2615

grate thank you guys i was worried and wanted to ask some one. I have wanted a pastel since i got into snakes and would have been very up set if any thing bad happened to her especially since shes 66% het axanthic   :Smile:

----------


## ed4281

well good luck with her and I hope she proves out for ya

----------


## reptidude1

Thats where the yolk was attached to the snake for absorption wile it was in the egg, or the belly button. It is prominent in all of my hatchlings that are about a week old, and visible in some of my adults

----------


## Coils

Hehehe....belly button  :Smile:

----------


## davidnizmo

yep thats the belly button its suppost to be there

----------


## Strange_Evil

My 5mo old Bp snake has the same thing and i was just a bit worried,thank god for              ball-pythos.net lols!

----------


## blackcrystal22

You are not alone. Multiple people have come concerned and worried that something terrible has happened. As soon as I saw that picture, I laughed aloud. 

The belly button can become more noticeable right before a shed. But yes, it is 100% her little button.

----------

